# some of my local crypts



## sayedfauzan (Jul 14, 2014)

These first two are collected in Bintan Island


















and these another two are collected in Siantan Island, Anambas


















unfortunately I haven't manage to flower them yet. So no ID at the momment. Hope you guys enjoy them.


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

Very nice! Looking forward to seeing a spathe!


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

That green one looks nice!
Love the green veins

hopefully you can flower them to get positive ID!


----------

